# Transfer in Manila - What to do



## dimitri-ed (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Next mont I will be travelling from Japan to Australia, with a stop in Manila airport. The return stop will be from 16:25 on Saturday until 7am the next day.

I am super exited to get out of the airport and get a feel of what the Philippines is like, although it is going to be only one night!

My only concern is that is is going to be night time, therefore, I have the following questions:

- After oding some research I came to the conclusion that the best way to get to town is by taxi (called from the airport). How long does it take to get to the city center?
Are taxis safe? What should I be on the lookout for when travelling by taxi?
My biggest concern is when I will make my way back to the airport. I am thinking of catching a cab around 2:30 am to get back on time for immigration controls and everything. 
Are there any risks of heavy traffic jam on a sunday night?
Any risks of robberies or stuff like that?

- As I will be out for the evening and the beginning of the night, I am thinking I will go get some good food, then get a few drinks in a bar and then hit a club to get a feel of the nightlife.
What area do you recommend to party? What clubs are the best / most reknown?

Lastly, if anyone is out on that night and want to catch a drink, well just let me know!

Thank you in advance for your help.

Dimitri


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

dimitri-ed said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Next mont I will be travelling from Japan to Australia, with a stop in Manila airport. The return stop will be from 16:25 on Saturday until 7am the next day.
> 
> ...


Hi Dimitri and welcome,

I've lived here in the Philippines for 12 years now and will give you the same thoughts as most others.

Being as you will arrive about dark and must return to the airport in the middle of the night; you very best bet is do not leave the airport for any reason - no matter what anyone there (including taxi drivers) might tell you. To leave the airport and return during the night would be incredibly dangerous.

The only way to do it safely would to be to book a room at a hotel that offers airport pick up and drop off. Even then, once at any hotel, if you go out wondering around during the night without having been here and knowing the city you would still be in much danger and likely would not make it back to the airport.

If you want to see the Philippines and be able to safely enjoy yourself, plan a stop-over here for a few days and see the sights. But leaving that airport at night is inviting almost sure disaster.



Best Of Luck and Stay Safe


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

You could book the Marriott at Resort World. It's a complex with all you said you're looking for in one spot, casino, restaurants, clubs, so you don't even need to leave. It's also next to Terminal 3. Will still need a ride but they have shuttles.

Sunday at 230am you'd be 10 minutes away.

I'd save booking downtown and wandering around when you have more time and can get your bearings during the day.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Dimitri and welcome,
> 
> I've lived here in the Philippines for 12 years now and will give you the same thoughts as most others.
> 
> ...


I was very hesitant to respond. Many questions....many variables. You really can't get a real view in a night. A week or month. Resorts are just a facade. This is the Philippines... Be careful. If you only want to kill time a resort or lounge works. Otherwise as jet suggested try a stopover for a bit.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Dimitri and welcome,
> 
> I've lived here in the Philippines for 12 years now and will give you the same thoughts as most others.
> 
> ...


Never drop your guard here. never....common sense isn't prevalant


----------



## dimitri-ed (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you all for the very helpful replies!

Well it does sound like wandering by night is not a good idea for someone who has never been there.

The Resort Word sounds good, is it possible to access it even if I don't have a reservation there??


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

dimitri-ed said:


> Thank you all for the very helpful replies!
> 
> Well it does sound like wandering by night is not a good idea for someone who has never been there.
> 
> The Resort Word sounds good, is it possible to access it even if I don't have a reservation there??


Yes


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> You could book the Marriott at Resort World. It's a complex with all you said you're looking for in one spot, casino, restaurants, clubs, so you don't even need to leave. It's also next to Terminal 3. Will still need a ride but they have shuttles.
> 
> Sunday at 230am you'd be 10 minutes away.
> 
> I'd save booking downtown and wandering around when you have more time and can get your bearings during the day.


I suggested that but myself I stay in the terminal. I don't feel like lugging luggage around to leave for that short a lay-over. But you sound more spry than myself lol

A bummer with Terminal 1 and 4 not having anything to do but Terminal 3 does have a food court type area you can hang around.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

T3 has a checked luggage place. It also has a massage place ( no extra services) where you can pay to stay a little longer and sleep in a recliner or perhaps on the massage table as well as get served drings and snacks.

I'd go with a hotel near the airport that offers suttle servies. You can take a shower, relax eat in a real restaurent etc. If near a Mall do a little shopping walking around. Howerver stay away from the street scene after dark.

In the AM take the hotel shuttle back to airport. Make sure that the hotel shuttle runs that early first as not all do at that hour.

An alternate woiuld be to check your luggage, head to somewhere like Mall of Asia for a while then back to the airport, just be back before 9 pm or so. Make sure you tajke a regular cab from the taxi stand and write doen the cam number. Also make sure that the criver uses the meter and not a fixed fare.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Stay at the airport. not enough time!


----------



## dimitri-ed (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you for the replies everyone! That really helps.

I will have only a small backpack so I'll just wander around and go to Resort World. Should be able to relax and find something to do until I catch my plane.

Hope I'll visit the Philippines one day!


----------

